# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  [Free Beta Release] HackShield Bypass

## Garosie

I was going to re-post my original thread in this thread, but seems that the BBcode doesn't apply to the edit-window, and can only be "properly" viewed when previewing post (and I simply don't have time to configure all that), so I'll just forward to my original post:

https://wecodez.com/resources/paid-s...eld-bypass.62/

If this is in any way a rule-violation, please inform me and I'll remove the link asap. 

Enjoy the bypass for as long as the BETA lasts  :Smile:

----------

